# Benefits after retirement



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't agree. It is up to the company to decide how badly they want to retain valuable employees. It was a long time ago in US history that the government said to place a hold on wages. It was then the companies decided the only way to give more and keep the good employees was to add benefits to the package. They were not STRONG ARMED.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you do when the company goes bankrupt and they go to a judge and the judge tells the company that they do not have to honor the retirement obligation? Then your retirement ends up in the CEO's bonus package for braking the company.


----------

